# Steve Jobs has died



## Friday (Oct 5, 2011)

> APPLE
> Apple co-founder, Chairman Steve Jobs dies
> By: CNET News staff OCTOBER 5, 2011 4:41 PM PDT
> 
> ...


Read more: 

*Damn Steve. You didn't have an app for that?*


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

*APPLE CO-Founder Steve Jobs Died*

R.I.P.   Apple, Iphone, Macbook, Pixar.  Great Great Man


----------



## Avix (Oct 5, 2011)

He has my respect. Man contributed a lot, whether you're an Apple fan or not. He also took a lot of hate and vitriol just for being in the position he was in. I hope wherever he is now he's at peace. It must have been hard these last few months.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 5, 2011)

Edit: It's true 

RIP


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 5, 2011)

Meh, old white people tend to die when old and white.
Well time to watch stocks drop.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 5, 2011)

real talk, that's too bad...not even an old guy


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

He really did die.  I posted the links to the news confirming it.

Apple Board of directors confirmed it.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 5, 2011)

Holy Shit, wow.

I met him twice at conventions; truly humble and humorous guy.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2011)

Since no one has posted a source.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 5, 2011)

Either the site got hacked, or he's actually dead.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2011)

And one of our great minds is gone.


----------



## Xion (Oct 5, 2011)

You need a news article.

[/CLOSED]

*jealous rushed here and not first*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2011)

just heard about this on another site. 

Damn.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

If anything Apple stocks would rise in honor of the guy.  I mean not just APPLE but PIXAR and a bunch of other small companies he had on NYSE


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 5, 2011)

**
R.I.P.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2011)

Seems like it's not a troll.

Shit, the guy was a pretty awesome CEO. Turned around a company to become the biggest in the world.

Although I've got an Android phone I really like iPhones too.

It's a real shame.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2011)

My heart just torn.


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2011)

3 separate topics about this at the same time. 

Eh, either way. If this is true, it's a shame. R.I.P.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

*Keikaku Doori*​


----------



## Xion (Oct 5, 2011)

Shadow said:


> If anything Apple stocks would rise in honor of the guy.  I mean not just APPLE but PIXAR and a bunch of other small companies he had on NYSE



Invest in Apple let me know how the stock flies.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2011)

3 threads in quick succession.

Must be a new record.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 5, 2011)

Appears all 3 topics were posted within seconds of each other. Mods will merge.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Bishop (Oct 5, 2011)

I will Merge it. Gimme a minute.


Edit: OK Done.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2011)

He deserves a lot of credit for turning that company around.  They were really struggling in the mid 90's.  The share price was around $10.  It's almost $400 today.  It was recently valued as the world's most valuable company.  A smart man.

RIP.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn, RIP. 

The guy was a true visionary.


----------



## Farih (Oct 5, 2011)

The day after Apple released its new iPhone, too...

 RIP, Steve Jobs


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2011)

A shame, he was way too young. Pancreatic cancer is a bitch


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 5, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dI6mPDCqEo[/YOUTUBE]



Wow your a fucking asshole and I don't say that to a lot of people check your facts before you think this was a troll thread you stupid fuck.

I have a Mac and yes its true as soon as I click on Safari His picture and 1955-2011 are on the front page. Truly lost a great mind in this world today.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

Man that sucks.

Even if I don't like apple the company jobs seemed like a good guy.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 5, 2011)

BBC has it http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-15193922


----------



## Spica (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll use my newly acquired Macbook and iPod Nano to pay my respect. RIP


----------



## vampiredude (Oct 5, 2011)

R.I.P

He saw a bright future were others would have given up. A man of great talent.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Wow your a fucking asshole and I don't say that to a lot of people check your facts before you think this was a troll thread you stupid fuck.
> 
> I have a Mac and yes its true as soon as I click on Safari His picture and 1955-2011 are on the front page. Truly lost a great mind in this world today.



The reason he posted that was because false news like this happen way too many times and the OP didn't post a source.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 5, 2011)

I wasn't exactly a fan of Apple but man did this guy have my respect for turning that company around when it was in the tank. He was still fairly young too so it makes it feel that much worse.


----------



## Krix (Oct 5, 2011)

A really great man. RIP.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 5, 2011)

The Future of PCs and Notebooks will be 4 ever soiled by the stench of Bill Gates Micro-ports. Watch out cause Micro-ports is coming for Apple now that its Job-less.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> The reason he posted that was because false news like this happen way too many times and the OP didn't post a source.



So he just posts a troll video about someone's death? Complete disrespect. HE should of checked his own facts before doing something like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow this is quite sad. He was a humble man and respect goes to his family.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Wow your a fucking asshole and I don't say that to a lot of people check your facts before you think this was a troll thread you stupid fuck.
> 
> I have a Mac and yes its true as soon as I click on Safari His picture and 1955-2011 are on the front page. Truly lost a great mind in this world today.



Wasn't a source in the OP at the time, and the OP text was just one line of "wtf" or something like that. I Googled, and found nothing. So I assumed it was a troll thread.

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

Not a troll, on the news now.

Poor man.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Naruto, Bush just died. Obama did too.

>Olol I will check it myself, we never know.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFGfWrJR5Ck[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM7BKQZ-LOw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgI2ZQVyrBo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
 the only proper way to express my rage and greif


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Hey Naruto, Bush just died. Obama did too.
> 
> >Olol I will check it myself, we never know.



wtf ???????????????


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 5, 2011)

This does nothing to change my perfectly rational hatred of Apple products.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2011)

wtf is happening up there? ^^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 5, 2011)

Neat            .


----------



## Mael (Oct 5, 2011)

I give him credit for Apple's rise, but I can't say I liked the man past and present, nor did I like what his company did for advertising and competition.

Regardless, sleep well Steve.  I don't hate you outright, but I still hate your products and the arrogance of your users.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought when I first read this thread is a troll attempt but it is really legit. :


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP and thank you for everything.


----------



## Farih (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Future of PCs and Notebooks will be 4 ever soiled by the stench of Bill Gates Micro-ports. Watch out cause Micro-ports is coming for Apple now that its Job-less.



This isn't the place for a PC-Mac debate, but, I really don't see Apple losing sales after this.  Things like the iPod, iPad, the _iPhone_ have all become industry standards.  Even without Jobs, those products will continue to dominate their respective fields unless Microsoft comes up with something better.  I really doubt that will happen, though.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 5, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> wtf ???????????????



Like I will take the time to correctly write an overly long username.

But Farih, Better shit exists in ALL the domain Apple exists. ALL.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Holy shit, this came out of fucking nowhere.

I still want to believe it's an internet troll.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> Neat            .


Shut up you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). First you say that because of this Comet elenin bullshit there's a Earthquake that never happened last week and the rapture and tribulation and shit will happen next year, and then you say that it's "neat" when the world lost one of it's Greatest Inventors. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Mael (Oct 5, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Shut up you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). First you say that because of this Comet elenin bullshit there's a Earthquake that never happened last week and the rapture and tribulation and shit will happen next year, and then you say that it's "neat" when the world lost one of it's Greatest Inventors. Fucking bullshit.



Edison was a great inventor.  Steve Jobs merely marketed already existing technology into something "easier" for people.

And I know it's strange of me to say, but flame ahoy.  I mean Jesus you took this way over the top.  Did you work for Apple or something?


----------



## Farih (Oct 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> But Farih, Better shit exists in ALL the domain Apple exists. ALL.



I don't doubt that (I use a PC myself), but for the products I listed, Apple was truly a pioneer in creating user-friendly and innovative technologies.  It's why I said Apple became the standard, not _necessarily_ the best.  Jobs was a really good businessman.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 5, 2011)

The world of self-righteously overpriced technology will never be the same...





In all seriousness though, I do have a lot of respect for him as an innovator. He will be missed.






*Spoiler*: __ 



But his prices won't...


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 5, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs. That's all I can say.


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Meh. Let's not bring shitty Mac vs PC debates here (I prefer PC, but whatever)

You may not like Apple, but that doesn't mean you should be glad a human being died.


----------



## Friday (Oct 5, 2011)

Why steve jobs!!! WHYYYYY NOOOOOOO


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2011)

Mael said:


> Edison was a great inventor.  Steve Jobs merely marketed already existing technology into something "easier" for people.
> 
> And I know it's strange of me to say, but flame ahoy.  I mean Jesus you took this way over the top.  Did you work for Apple or something?


No. He just pisses me off trying to scare us in some thread in the Philosophical/debate  forum Idc, saying we would all die soon. Then he says "neat" when someone who helped shape where we are in technology now, has passed away. But I admit I did take it over the top but that's no excuse.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, he really was a brilliant businessman. Will he give away more than half of his fortune to charity, Like others billionaire thanks to Gates impulse ?


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Holy shit, this came out of fucking nowhere.
> 
> I still want to believe it's an internet troll.
> 
> Rest in Peace.



Its on the news.


----------



## Friday (Oct 5, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> Its on the news.



So it must be legit


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 5, 2011)

Props to him, he sold inferior and mundane tech at a profit.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 5, 2011)

I saw this today just a minute ago. 


so sad. D:


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd say it's good manners not to criticize a dead person before they are buried. And defininitly not _the very day they died_.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

Friday said:


> So it must be legit



Why would they put something like this up if they weren't 100% sure? Why wouldn't Steve Jobs come out and dance around and sing "I'm not dead" if it wasn't true?


----------



## Friday (Oct 5, 2011)

I was just saying, not everything you hear on the news is true. Watch The Wire and other journalism-oriented shows, because they usually cover that fact.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

Friday said:


> I was just saying, not everything you hear on the news is true. Watch The Wire and other journalism-oriented shows, because they usually cover that fact.


Ah, okay. Well I already knew that.  But this is CNN.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone that tries to understate the magnitude of his feats is just making themselves look foolish. It's cool if you don't understand tech history, but there's absolutely no reason to go the hipster route and claim this guy didn't provide some of the most ridiculous technology on the planet and permanently alter the course of history.

First, the Macintosh era. People have a tendency to focus on recent tech like the iphone/ipad, but the Mac ushered in a new paradigm in the personal computer era. There were features like varied typology, a simplified GUI and innovative media storage options that contributed to a revolution in computing technology. Other companies were more concerned with other things at the time, namely profits, which is not a bad thing, but also prevented them from taking many of the risks that benefited Apple early on.

Next, the technology invented during the NEXT period. NextStep was used to change the generation of macintosh computers, once again helping to shape the PC landscape. Additionally, some important innovations like web browsers and web servers were developed on the NEXT platform.

Pixar should speak for itself.

And finally the recent iteration of Apple. While people like Ives were responsible for the physical design of the iphone, Jobs' role shaping the thinking of the company is what enabled Apple to turn itself around in one of the most astounding reversals the corporate world has ever seen. I'm too lazy to even go into the various changes the iphone and Ipad brought to the mobile world, and moreover the world in general.

I don't like many of Apple's policies. I only own an Ipad from them, and think that some of their ideologies may even be detrimental to the technology sector. But Steve Jobs was truly an innovator, on the level of some of the world's greatest contributors. To deny this is foolishness.

RIP Steve, guess God wanted that exclusive I5 deal :/


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

I have never known or cared about this person's life or death.

I only hope that this deals some kind of blow to Apple.


----------



## Enigma (Oct 5, 2011)

Sad to see him go. He was a great man. Fuck cancer.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 5, 2011)

hyakku said:


> Anyone that tries to understate the magnitude of his feats is just making themselves look foolish. It's cool if you don't understand tech history, but there's absolutely no reason to go the hipster route and claim this guy didn't provide some of the most ridiculous technology on the planet and permanently alter the course of history.
> 
> First, the Macintosh era. People have a tendency to focus on recent tech like the iphone/ipad, but the Mac ushered in a new paradigm in the personal computer era. There were features like varied typology, a simplified GUI and innovative media storage options that contributed to a revolution in computing technology. Other companies were more concerned with other things at the time, namely profits, which is not a bad thing, but also prevented them from taking many of the risks that benefited Apple early on.
> 
> ...



fact. steve jobs was an absolute genius


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 5, 2011)

Too soon?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Friday (Oct 5, 2011)

g_core18 said:


> Too soon?



He didn't have an app for that  

Too soon?


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 5, 2011)

Friday said:


> Why steve jobs!!! WHYYYYY NOOOOOOO


----------



## Friday (Oct 5, 2011)

ain't it jay?


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2011)

A true visionary! R.I.P Steve Jobs.


----------



## GuidoMista (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it really such a big deal that Jobs died?


----------



## Friday (Oct 5, 2011)

GuidoMista said:


> Is it really such a big deal that Jobs died?



CEO of apple? The face of apple? Yes sir, it is a big deal.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 5, 2011)

GuidoMista said:


> Is it really such a big deal that Jobs died?



Yes and do you wanna know why?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Delicious (Oct 5, 2011)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 5, 2011)

Westboro couldn't get anymore hypocritical.
And by hypocritical I mean a big fat media whore.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 5, 2011)

I admit that I'm not a big fan of apple products even if I like some of them, but it's really sad he passed away He was an interesting person who had visionary dreams that in the end became true A true lider!!!

*RIP Steve Jobs*


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 5, 2011)

Meh, and world turns.


----------



## Reavie (Oct 5, 2011)

2001: iPod
2007: iPhone
2010: iPad
2011: iDied

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP. Another great mind leaves us


----------



## Aiku (Oct 5, 2011)

R.I.P. STEVE JOBS. 

Thank you for everything you've done for us.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 5, 2011)

New product by Apple : iManure


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, that's quite unfortunate. R.I.P.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 5, 2011)

So many jokes in bad taste.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> So many jokes in bad taste.



The internet is one big race to see who can be the edgiest.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

Reavie said:


> 2001: iPod
> 2007: iPhone
> 2010: iPad
> 2011: iDied
> ...


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP steve jobs.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I have never known or cared about this person's life or death.
> 
> I only hope that this deals some kind of blow to Apple.



What the hell?


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 5, 2011)

That person is an idiot.

Please feel free to ignore the fuck out of them.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 5, 2011)

oh                  fun


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 5, 2011)

HA

hahahaha.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 5, 2011)

Good.

I benefit greatly from his death.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> That person is an idiot.
> 
> Please feel free to ignore the fuck out of them.



I concur greatly with this.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 5, 2011)

Subarashii said:


> Yes and do you wanna know why?





RIP.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 5, 2011)

Taken from another forum.





> I actually owe Steve Jobs my non-bankruptcy. Back a few years ago when I decided to work for myself and start doing iPhone app contracts, I had an app written for a large sum of cash for a client get wedged in the app store for a month. The client had already started TV advertising for the product and was about to launch a law suit against me for breach of contract for not having the app ready.
> 
> In a fit of panic I wrote an email to sjobs@apple.com pleading with him personally to intervene.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2011)

I never really liked him but I must admit that he did turn Apple into a success.  Apple won't be the same.  :/

RIP Jobs.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 6, 2011)

Its not easy to feel sorry for him considering Apple _still_ uses child labor in China and is one of the least environmentally sane corporations in the tech sector with the highest level of draconian and overbearing authoritarian policies of any major tech corp.

R.I.P. Steve Jobs, anywayz bro.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 6, 2011)

Farih said:


> Things like the iPod, iPad, the *iPhone* have all become industry standards.  Even without Jobs, those products will continue to dominate their respective fields



Pretty sure I read that Android has a larger market share than iOS now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 6, 2011)

Like him or hate him, he's one of the main reasons why PC's have become an essential feature of everyday life.

RIP Steve.


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP. A visionary and inspirational leader to many of us.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I have never known or cared about this person's life or death.
> 
> I only hope that this deals some kind of blow to Apple.







1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Its not easy to feel sorry for him considering Apple _still_ uses child labor in China and is one of the least environmentally sane corporations in the tech sector with the highest level of draconian and overbearing authoritarian policies of any major tech corp.
> 
> R.I.P. Steve Jobs, anywayz bro.



Oh cut the crap, stop soiling on the man's memory while it's still fresh.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 6, 2011)

A great man.

Respect.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 6, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Oh cut the crap, stop soiling on the man's memory while it's still fresh.



While its fresh ? Is there a cut of for this ?

Can we like praise the guy today and shit on him the week after ?

Sounds retarded


----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

Wrong, wrong. He isn't dead. Here is the truth...

The truth is; Aliens abducted him!
These evil beings of space are using Jobs and making him construct them weapons of destruction so that they may conquer space! We must ban together and come forth as powerful people to get our fellow man back from the deadly hold of these creatures!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2011)

I've never been a big fan of apple or some of it's policies with foreign labor, but it's still sad to see him die. RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Mr Zetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

Well this just saddened my day 

R.I.P.


----------



## TSC (Oct 6, 2011)

Can someone give me a list of what apple did that make so many hate them?? I'm kinda clueless on that whole subject as I never understood what the hates all about.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 6, 2011)

TSC said:


> Can someone give me a list of what apple did that make so many hate them?? I'm kinda clueless on that whole subject as I never understood what the hates all about.



They are all Zune users and are jelly of Apple's Ipod.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 6, 2011)

TSC said:


> Can someone give me a list of what apple did that make so many hate them?? I'm kinda clueless on that whole subject as I never understood what the hates all about.



They gave us hipsters and that's why Stevie J had the cancer and the aids.

Good riddance.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys, you know what? Google founders Sergery Brin and Larry Page killed Apple founder Steve Jobs. I have absolutely no proof for this aside from the fact that they want him out of the way to advance the Android. This is not a joke or conspiracy theory.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> They gave us hipsters and that's why Stevie J had the cancer and the aids.
> 
> Good riddance.



That and overpriced products.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 6, 2011)

TSC said:


> Can someone give me a list of what apple did that make so many hate them?? I'm kinda clueless on that whole subject as I never understood what the hates all about.




The list _could_ be long ranging from possible murder to exceptionally poor environmental standards and unethical business practices.

Maybe I'll make a post after Jobs is buried or something.  

Don't get me wrong, I respect and admire Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak for being involved with the original & legendary Homebrew Computer Club along with Steve Gates & others(there's a book called: _Hackers: Heroes of the Computer Revolution_ that details it fairly well).  Wozniak not only designed and built the hardware for the original apple computer, he also wrote the operating system -- which is pretty impressive.  He and Jobs started out assembling and building apple computers in their parent's garage.

They are responsible for the vast majority of the impetus which allowed PC's to make it into peoples homes at an affordable price as quickly as they did.  Steve Jobs was also responsible for other things like providing Pixar Studios with funding(Toy Story, Finding Nemo, Cars, The Incredibles).  Without Jobs they would have filed for bankruptcy and never have gotten off the ground.

But within the last 5-10 years apple really did become a douchebag of a company in a lot of ways.  No need to lie about that, right?  :T


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 6, 2011)

We all knew this was coming. I thought he might have a little longer to live. Oh well, that's life.

I think I'll remember him most for his product introductions/presentations. Really well put together.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry Jobs, but I still ain't getting your piss poor iphone 4s, a half-ass phone from previous version.

RIP, but I still ain't getting suckered.


----------



## impersonal (Oct 6, 2011)

TSC said:


> Can someone give me a list of what apple did that make so many hate them?? I'm kinda clueless on that whole subject as I never understood what the hates all about.


I think it's pretty simple:

People have a history of hating big tech/software companies
Expensive products
False image spread by excessive, irrational advertisement
No innovation (no apple product was new; they are all just high quality versions of existing stuff) 
...But mostly, the hatred is due to the excessive love from fanboys, especially journalists, and their spread of false info.
So, the origin of the hatred is mostly Apple's marketing, that was successful to the point of producing brainwashed, annoying people. Eg. Obama saluted a "great inventer"; he should have saluted a talented marketer, or just someone who produced (for a price) high-quality devices.

So yeah, my admiration for apple and thus for Steve Job's personal accomplishments is limited due to having seen a few too many of these morons. However, don't get me wrong - it's still very sad that a man died.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess an apple a day didnt keep the doctor away  

RIP you GENIUS! 

thankyou for my Laptop, Ipod, and IPHONE! 

you revolutionised technology!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 6, 2011)

You have to admire Jobs for how he lead his company. From the time they came out with the iPod, they were always ahead of the curve. They could have fallen behind by failing to make phones, not seeing that people were going to abandon music-specific devices for an all-in-one phone. I remember getting my first iPhone and thinking how simple but perfect was the design. I buy so many devices and think "wow, they really didn't put any thought into this." The iPhone just felt like a finished piece of perfection. 

I'm in awe of his business acumen, really. He made a brand that is basically a stamp of quality. Was always a PC guy but his phones and music devices are godlike.

RIP, may never see his like in my lifetime again.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

You also gotta give props to him and Apple for selling over priced products that do the same thing a cheaper product from another company can do or less. Sure the iPhone is neat, but that's about the only product I would consider buying.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 6, 2011)

Hunter said:


> That and overpriced products.



At least they work though, right? 

EDIT:
Oh, I see an answer above. Nevermind. That reply appeared just as I made mine.


----------



## abcd (Oct 6, 2011)

rip Steve jobs


----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> At least they work though, right?
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh, I see an answer above. Nevermind. That reply appeared just as I made mine.



So do other products from other companies lol.
Still, if I were to own a company I'd copy Apples way. And one other fact that I also like about Apple is that the products hold their value. I'm selling my old HP Laptop for $250 and I almost spent $600 on it.


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol at all the people who are saying "Jobs was a sellout because he sold overpriced products that do the same thing!" - Jobs sure did sell products that he came up with expensively. Furthermore the next in line _did_ do more or less the same thing just with a new trick or two. But, like I said; he did come up with the product and then loads of different companies mimicked him with products that weren't of better quality.

And if you ask "how do you know that Apple did the job better compared to other electronic devices" don't be an idiot, look around. Just one example is Crowd storm whose top 3 bestselling MP3 devices belong to Apple.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 6, 2011)

Easy there, grasshopper


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Steve Jobs was a great maker of things.  May he rest in piece, even though I really never liked his user interfaces.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> While its fresh ? Is there a cut of for this ?
> 
> Can we like praise the guy today and shit on him the week after ?
> 
> Sounds retarded



You shouldn't shit on him at all but definitely not the day he dies.  Should be common sense here.


----------



## Grep (Oct 6, 2011)

Clearly all of you in this thread are super young or something. 

That or you never used a Mac II. That or you have no understanding of anything remotely related to the history of computer technology. That or you hypocritically call others brainwashed while you mindlessly bash people for liking different things than you with a very fragile argument to support it. 

Before I hear a yell about bias I develop software for .net (a microsoft platform for those unfamiliar) and only own an ipod. Jobs did a lot more than i[x]. 

The Woz would have never tried to do anything serious if Jobs hadn't of been there. He literally pulled a failing company up from shit and turned into arguably the 'best' company in the world. His eye for the market was beyond amazing. He was also always REALLY involved in things. Much more so than most CEO's of tech companies. 

Its sad when people die, that is how it works. It doesn't make you cool because you lol at people dieing on the internet. 

I also wanted to add the anti-apple crowd are the actual hipsters, not sure if people know this. Apple is too commercially popular now for hipsters to be on board. The irony makes me happy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 6, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Clearly all of you in this thread are super young or something.
> 
> That or you never used a Mac II. That or you have no understanding of anything remotely related to the history of computer technology. That or you hypocritically call others brainwashed while you mindlessly bash people for liking different things than you with a very fragile argument to support it.
> 
> ...




You don't even own a mac.

Your argument is invalid.  

Since you "know" your history, you should be aware that old macs came standard with SCSI hard disks which was the main contributor to their reputation of being excellent for graphics work.  In the switch from SCSI to SATA and other technologies and abandoning the power PC line of CPU's apple lost every hardware and technology based advantage they had over normal PC's but _still_ managed to charge 10%-20%+ price markups over normal PC's despite having no perceivable claim to higher pricing other than fancy schmancy plastic cases and other useless artifacts.

Its true that Steve Jobs handled the business aspects of apple while Wozniak handled the hardware and software aspects -- but to say that Jobs was completely irreplaceable is stretching things a bit.  

Apple is the "best company" in the world?  No shit?  What's good about them specifically?  

Apparently not much considering you yourself don't own more than an ipod.

*edit*:  Punk kids challenging you on teh intern3tz.

What a lyfe, huh?


----------



## Federer (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs.


----------



## stream (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP.

About the hate: success attracts enemies... For example, the company building stuff for Apple also builds half of the phones on earth; but only Apple gets blamed...

EDIT: Even Google put a link on their main page...


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 6, 2011)

stream said:


> the company building stuff for Apple also builds half of the phones on earth; but only Apple gets blamed...




Apple sub-contracts dirty work to maintain plausible deniability.

Walmart utilized the same practice in hiring illegal aliens to clean their stores that were paid 1$ an hour.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 6, 2011)

Muay Thai said:


> But, like I said; he did come up with the product and then loads of different companies mimicked him with products that weren't of better quality.



Whoa there.  What product did Apple ever release that was not already an existing product from another company?

The iPod was most definitely NOT the first portable MP3 player.

The iPad was not even remotely close to the first tablet (tablets have been around since the early 80's!)

The iPhone wasn't the first Smartphone.  Those have been around since the 90's.  Not to mention the fact that iOS doesn't even usually bring any new features until those very features have already been released on Android.

Apple is all about copying other companies and using their name to sell the product at an inflated price.  It's what they do and they do it very well.  Apple are like gods of marketing but DEFINITELY not of innovation.

Oh and also, your claim of their products being of better quality?  Also false.  Look at their PC's, they use the exact same parts as Windows computers.  Nothing is different except the OS and brandname.

If you're going to claim that I'm wrong then please explain how I'm wrong as I'd love to hear an actual valid explanation.  Until then I just have the same image of Apple in my mind that I've always had and that's of a company that releases over-priced products and has an army of fanboy drones spouting off how amazing the products are.


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve.

The world has lost one of its greatest marketing geniuses.



And to all the people hating Apple because they sell inferior tech with premium prices - is there anyone standing near you forcing you to buy their stuff at gunpoint? Didnt think so.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow at the responses you'd expect the whole thread to be filled with and Nothing of value was lost.jpg's especially with the amount of dislike people have for apple.

Anyway, R.I.P and hopefully apple will shut down.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 6, 2011)

Slice said:


> And to all the people hating Apple because they sell inferior tech with premium prices - is there anyone standing near you forcing you to buy their stuff at gunpoint? Didnt think so.



No, but there is an army of people constantly going on about how awesome their products are and how they're the best ever and plug their ears and ignore everything you say when you try to explain to them of other alternatives.

Look at the iPhone 4S compared to the Samsung Galaxy S2 for example.  Spec wise?  Both have their strengths over the other.  They're fairly equal really in the grand scheme of things.  Now consider the fact that the iPhone 4S is just being released while the Galaxy S2 has been available since May.

My problem is that if you explain this sort of thing to somebody they'll generally disregard everything that I said because the iPhone 4S is an apple product and "obviously" better.  It drives me insane.

Do I hate Apple products?  No, not at all.  But that doesn't mean I'll let myself be blind to their glaring faults just as I won't blind myself to other products glaring faults.


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2011)

Enclave said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoilered to keep the post small_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i give you that - i myself use Apple computers (since the great days of the G4 processors) but i am not running around telling people how awesome they are and i _know_ they cost way more than a comparable Windows PC.

Fanboys of everything are a very annoying thing.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2011)

As much as he was a driving force in changing how we use technology, he was also a driving force in the creation of technology pretentiousness. And for that, I will not mourn him


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 6, 2011)

I never used anything from Apple and never will be, but he did revolutionized technology in the 80s and 90s, that lead to computers we know today. All this modern crap is completely irrelevant and unneeded, but for those first ground breaking leaps he has my respects. RIP.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 6, 2011)

To be honest, after what he's done to the industry, I shall say "good riddance". He was a marketing genius, but he used his skills in a very wrong way.

Hopefully Apple will now start dying away.


Hatifnatten said:


> I never used anything from Apple and never will be, but he did revolutionized technology in the 80s and 90s, that lead to computers we know today. All this modern crap is completely irrelevant and unneeded, but for those first ground breaking leaps he has my respects. RIP.


It's far from irrelevant. Steve Jobs that died wasn't the man wh revolutionized computers, that was a long time ago, the person that died *is* the modern crap person. If you wanna judge how people lived and what they've done, you start from the end.

//HbS


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 6, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's far from irrelevant. Steve Jobs that died wasn't the man wh revolutionized computers, that was a long time ago, the person that died *is* the modern crap person. If you wanna judge how people lived and what they've done, you start from the end.
> 
> //HbS



Might I suggest you don't flaunt your opinion of how we should judge people's lives as though it's a fact? I am not a fan of Steve Jobs or Apple, but the fact that he is the reason computers are the way they are today can not be ignored, and that ended up being a global achievement of significance that defined his career. Steve Jobs will be remembered for that innovative fact, irregardless of whether you like or dislike the way he presented himself and his company in the later years.


----------



## stream (Oct 6, 2011)

Enclave said:


> No, but there is an army of people constantly going on about how awesome their products are and how they're the best ever and plug their ears and ignore everything you say when you try to explain to them of other alternatives.



Oh, come on. You don't need to listen to these people. How different is that from the people who rave about their latest car/swimming pool/hairdresser?

If you get bothered by things like this, you must have an otherwise very very happy life indeed.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 6, 2011)

> "The world rarely sees someone who has had the profound impact Steve has had, the effects of which will be felt for many generations to come. For those of us lucky enough to get to work with him, it's been an insanely great honor. I will miss Steve immensely."
> — Bill Gates




When Jobs' greatest rival shows his respect for him there's no excuse for anyone here to write shit about him right after his death.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2011)

If people think the hate here is impressive they should take a look over at 4chan.


----------



## kristibrud (Oct 6, 2011)

Great, now i'm sad 

RIP


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2011)

Hunter said:


> If people think the hate here is impressive they should take a look over at 4chan.



4chan hates everything so this is hardly unexpected.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## firefangz (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Oct 6, 2011)

Quote of myself in another thread:



Kirigakure Cleaveri said:


> Whaat when did this happen? I've never been a big fan of Apple, but I acknowledge what he has done for Apple and the world. Great man..
> 
> Knew he was ill, but I thought he was battling the illnes quite well.  What did he have again? Was it some type of cancer.
> 
> I wish to give strenght to those close to him...



So basically still this but I got my answer to the cancer question.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 6, 2011)

Kirigakure Cleaveri said:


> Quote of myself in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically still this but I got my answer to the cancer question.



I believe this happened some time yesterday, but I do not know the exact timing, merely that Apple made this announcement yesterday.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Oct 6, 2011)

A sad day indeed.


----------



## Grep (Oct 6, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> You don't even own a mac.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.
> 
> ...



This is a stupid question. Companies make money. Apple makes tons of money with a very small amount of products in a few small markets. They make more than companies many times their size. There is an obvious reason I said 'best'. Not saying they are 'good' or 'bad'.

I've used just about every single Apple product you could think of, even used a Newton once. Don't toss around all this bullshit about having to buy Apple products to understand Apple products. The company is still absurdly successful without me buying every single product they sell. 

I don't give a shit about prices or specs or whatever the hell other irrelevant shit you said in your post. 

Alienware charged people hundreds of dollars extra for LED lights for YEARS and nobody said shit. 

Apple hate has very little to do (for the most part at least) with quality, price, or anything else legitimate. Apple hate has a lot to do with success. People used to talk to same shit on Windows in the 90s. And while we are on Microsoft nobody calls MS evil for charging a dickload for software. Again, nothing to do with anything but massive success. 

And for the whole 'Apple never comes up with things' argument i hear from Enclave. No tech company EVER comes up with new shit. They take other peoples shit and try to make it better. They all copy. When the iphone and especially the ipad came out you saw a crazy scuffle to make a competing product. So much so with the ipad that some tablets (xoom) didn't even bother launching with all their features. It's the nature of the industry. It's reactionary. Apple isn't the best technology company by any means, nor is Apple the most important. They are potentially the most successful however, and that was the entire point of my post.


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP SJ, your legacy will live on.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP. You were a revolution to the generation, hope you rest well you genius man :/


----------



## Drums (Oct 6, 2011)

Poor guy. That was a young age to die at. :/ He left the world a lot of goodies. The man passed into history now. RIP


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 6, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Apple makes tons of money with a very small amount of products in a few small markets. They make more than companies many times their size. There is an obvious reason I said 'best'. Not saying they are 'good' or 'bad'.
> 
> I've used just about every single Apple product you could think of, even used a Newton once. Don't toss around all this bullshit about having to buy Apple products to understand Apple products. The company is still absurdly successful without me buying every single product they sell.
> 
> ...



*A.*  Apple does have a small number of products.  And all of their products are quite possibly in danger of losing marketshare.  Their PC's are only doing well because the public hasn't figured out the graphics advantage apple used to have with SCSI is gone.  Once enough people realize it, their profit margins will decrease as they're forced to drop price.  The ipad is a horrible, overpriced, product whose only success is due to a gimmick with low staying power.  The iphone is exclusive to AT&T and has had its service suffering as a result.  Etcetera.  So...  Tell me again, what's so great about apple?  :T

*B.*  I own an ipod.  My headphones literally disintegrated after 6 months.  I didn't put it through extreme use I only wore the ear buds when I'd work out and they died on me.  Not very impressed apple.  :\

*C.*  Alienware always made crappy, overpriced, 2nd rate computers.  Comparing alienware and apple is an excellent comparison.

*D.*  Apple hate isn't due to success.  Its moreso the large number of technologically challenged snobs who use apple products and are elitist about it.  The subpar quality of apple products and service() is another legit reason.  Then you have their environmentally damaging practices -- they're one of the worst, if not the worst PC & technology corpoation on earth in terms of abusing mother nature.  Then you have their draconian business practices.  They don't allow developers to access graphics acceleration on flash plug ins which causes flash to run horribly slow on Mac OS in comparison to windows.  They push technologies like HTML 5 towards video and audio codecs they own the rights to claiming they're doing it for a "more open internet".  They locked out flash content on the iphone which is a pretty closed development approach and borderline predatory business practice(yeah there are workarounds but why the lack of native support).  Mac OS development model is actually more closed and proprietary than Windows in a lot of ways, which makes them the least open source and developer friendly major tech company in existence right now.  (There are other things, I just can't think of right now)  On top of that you have apple using child labor and exploiting workers in china.  And you also have them possibly being guilty of some other things which are suspected even if they can't be proven.

If you think there's no reason to dislike apple -- maybe you just don't know enough to be accurate on the topic?  

*E.*  Apple OS invented the transparent GUI which was later adopted by windows.  So yeah, they did invent something.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Mathias124 (Oct 6, 2011)

Whenever a famous person dies people always act as if they were a genius godlike being.

Anyhow, a fine man died r.i.p


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not going to be a hypocrite and say things like he was the second coming of Jezus/"whatever person you hold as something unearthly" but since he is well know to the broad public I guess I'll say, rest in peace good sir. It's always sad to see a person die so soon.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P Steve, you did an amazing job, a whole new generation of technology.

I hope Iphones get less expensive now.


----------



## TSC (Oct 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> *They gave us hipsters* and that's why Stevie J had the cancer and the aids.
> 
> Good riddance.



Although I use a mac due to it's use work well for art programs, That I can find as a believable reason to hate apple. Hipster are evil and snob elitist bastards. I have see them all the time at my college 

As for the other reasons, I only own one mac and one ipod. So maybe  I haven't experience any of the crap, but some that people have listed I can see in someways. But to me all companies are asshole bastards. That should be common knowledge.


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Alienware charged people hundreds of dollars extra for LED lights for YEARS and nobody said shit.




Not true 

Most hardcore gamers frown on that kind of shit. Complete waste of money. I've seen plenty of people get shitloads of flack for buying one.


----------



## abcd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mathias124 said:


> Whenever a famous person dies people always act as if they were a genius godlike being.
> 
> Anyhow, a fine man died r.i.p



I am against closed systems like apple generally.... but I would rate Steve Jobs as a visionary. 

He always knew what people wanted ... When Xerox was throwing away their concept, He used it and made it big, When more than 5 CEO's thought Iphone was nothing nw, HE proved them wrong.... When more than 5 CEO's of big companies like Nokia, RIM etc thought IPAD was a stupid Idea, He proved them wrong again.


----------



## Thor (Oct 6, 2011)

Someone of value was lost. Ball in Peace.


----------



## GuidoMista (Oct 6, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *A.*  Apple does have a small number of products.  And all of their products are quite possibly in danger of losing marketshare.  Their PC's are only doing well because the public hasn't figured out the graphics advantage apple used to have with SCSI is gone.  Once enough people realize it, their profit margins will decrease as they're forced to drop price.  The ipad is a horrible, overpriced, product whose only success is due to a gimmick with low staying power.  The iphone is exclusive to AT&T and has had its service suffering as a result.  Etcetera.  So...  Tell me again, what's so great about apple?  :T
> 
> *B.*  I own an ipod.  My headphones literally disintegrated after 6 months.  I didn't put it through extreme use I only wore the ear buds when I'd work out and they died on me.  Not very impressed apple.  :\
> 
> ...



I'm assuming you use Linux 1mmortal 1tachi?


----------



## kristibrud (Oct 6, 2011)

Read this on Steve Jobs wikipedia page before it was removed. Thought i'd share



> October 5th, 2011, Apple announced that Jobs had died. He was 56 years old.Apple expressed disappointment that its model of CEO had demonstrated only about 70% of the battery life of its competitors. However, it noted that it had created one of the thinnest, lightest CEOs on the market and that it expected the newer model, Tim Cook, to have battery life comparable to that of other CEOs on the market.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 6, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *A.*  Apple does have a small number of products.  And all of their products are quite possibly in danger of losing marketshare.  Their PC's are only doing well because the public hasn't figured out the graphics advantage apple used to have with SCSI is gone.  Once enough people realize it, their profit margins will decrease as they're forced to drop price.  The ipad is a horrible, overpriced, product whose only success is due to a gimmick with low staying power.  The iphone is exclusive to AT&T and has had its service suffering as a result.  Etcetera.  So...  Tell me again, what's so great about apple?  :T



Please STFU. I respect your right to disagree on a lot of shit, but almost everything you said in this paragraph is not only ignorant, unsubstantiated, and pure speculation, but it also flies in the face of reality. The iphone is not At&T exclusive, nor is America the only mobile market in the world. Their PCs are doing well for a host of reasons, which one factor, particularly a hardware spec that users are inclined to ignore is not going to solely account for. Enough people HAVE realized it, because the only people that know the difference between SCSI and SATA tech knew this from the get go. What type of stupid logic is this. And how does any of that reflect on Steve jobs or Apple regardless? Please just stop.



> *B.*  I own an ipod.  My headphones literally disintegrated after 6 months.  I didn't put it through extreme use I only wore the ear buds when I'd work out and they died on me.  Not very impressed apple.  :\
> 
> *C.*  Alienware always made crappy, overpriced, 2nd rate computers.  Comparing alienware and apple is an excellent comparison.



Good god are you fucking serious? If you can't see the difference between Apple and Alienware and describe it as an excellent comparison, you truly are talking completely out of your ass. Why do people do this on the internet? Can you tell me what is  happening in your head right now that instead of you halting yourself from typing stupid shit, you instead dedicate at least five minutes of your time, literally concocting stupid shit to spew?



> *D.*  Apple hate isn't due to success.  Its moreso the large number of technologically challenged snobs who use apple products and are elitist about it.  The subpar quality of apple products and service() is another legit reason.



Ok, so I guess people don't even try to legitimately argue on the internet any more, even the half intelligent ones. Reading this I realize how much of a dickbag I must have sounded like in real life when I used to go on my anti-apple rights, thank God I hopped on the objectivity train.



> Then you have their environmentally damaging practices -- they're one of the worst, if not the worst PC & technology corpoation on earth in terms of abusing mother nature.  Then you have their draconian business practices.  They don't allow developers to access graphics acceleration on flash plug ins which causes flash to run horribly slow on Mac OS in comparison to windows.  They push technologies like HTML 5 towards video and audio codecs they own the rights to claiming they're doing it for a "more open internet".  They locked out flash content on the iphone which is a pretty closed development approach and borderline predatory business practice(yeah there are workarounds but why the lack of native support).


Your first legitimate gripes. Took you long enough.



> Mac OS development model is actually more closed and proprietary than Windows in a lot of ways, which makes them the least open source and developer friendly major tech company in existence right now.  (There are other things, I just can't think of right now)  On top of that you have apple using child labor and exploiting workers in china.  And you also have them possibly being guilty of some other things which are suspected even if they can't be proven.



Ok.... admonishing someone for something that has no evidence is absurd. The development model is a conscious choice, so I don't see how that's a fault as that's part of the advertised strength of Macs (whether you like it or not doesn't really fucking matter when discussing objective quality). Child labor, another legitimate gripe.



> If you think there's no reason to dislike apple -- maybe you just don't know enough to be accurate on the topic?



 this is fucking the definition of Irony



> *E.*  Apple OS invented the transparent GUI which was later adopted by windows.  So yeah, they did invent something.



Let's forget CGI tech, let's forget contributions to media storage, let's forget advanced typology, let's forget contributions to the workstation model, let's forget...oh shut the fuck up man. Just STFU. The fact that you primarily focused on the past 6 years of the company demonstrated your limited knowledge on the subject. You can either g wiki and educate yourself, or keep making yourself look like a fucking retard, but I'm not letting this one go.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 6, 2011)

kristibrud said:


> Read this on Steve Jobs wikipedia page before it was removed. Thought i'd share



Wow. Just.... He died pretty damn young too. 56 isn't even close to the normal death rate...Don't most old ppl go out in their mid-70s, 80s if their lucky?


----------



## ss5 (Oct 6, 2011)

Not really all that surprising considering what he has went through, and stepping down was kind of a sign too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Might I suggest you don't flaunt your opinion of how we should judge people's lives as though it's a fact? I am not a fan of Steve Jobs or Apple, but the fact that he is the reason computers are the way they are today can not be ignored, and that ended up being a global achievement of significance that defined his career. Steve Jobs will be remembered for that innovative fact, irregardless of whether you like or dislike the way he presented himself and his company in the later years.


It's not an opinion, it's math. Time distance between death and "crap seller Jobs" is way smaller than the distance between death and "revolutionary Jobs".

I can't argue he did his good part, I never won't. But I also won't change my statement that he died as a seller of crap for snobish masses.


1mmortal 1tachi said:


> *C.*  Alienware always made crappy, overpriced, 2nd rate computers.  Comparing alienware and apple is an excellent comparison.


Alienware isn't that crapp anymore. Plus, I've heard from reliable sources that they have an excellent customer service, they take care of broken PCs quickly. 

People are fucking hypocrites, it's disgusting. Every time someone dies, suddenly everyone loves that person, been a big fan for a long time, et cetera et cetera. Just look at Michael Jackson, half the world was calling him a disgusting p*d*p****, 15 minutes later everyone loves him and knows him for his music.

//HbS


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Oct 6, 2011)

He sure will be missed! RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 6, 2011)

He died... what will become of Apple now?


----------



## ss5 (Oct 6, 2011)

AboundingHinata said:


> He died... what will become of Apple now?



Somebody else will try to take his place.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 6, 2011)

ss5 said:


> Somebody else will try to take his place.



Somebody already has, a several months ago as a matter of fact.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 6, 2011)

kristibrud said:


> Read this on Steve Jobs wikipedia page before it was removed. Thought i'd share



That's just too damn funny


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 6, 2011)

I rather have Bill Gates dead.:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

There's not an app for that.


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Job

You will be missed


----------



## Seph (Oct 6, 2011)

Why does this topic have 5 stars...? Are you guys glad he's dead?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Why does this topic have 5 stars...? Are you guys glad he's dead?



I think people are glad that someone made a thread about it. Or something.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2011)

i'm surprised he didn't try to freeze himself or something. come back when there's a cure


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 6, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i'm surprised he didn't try to freeze himself or something. come back when there's a cure



there are certain types of people who would freeze themselves, but Jobs isn't like that, at least he didn't come off as being like that. you have to be self absorbed to be point of being a narcissist to not accept the fact that we are all going to die someday and we might as well live our life to the fullest before we keep the death appointment. 

besides, he has done things most people wish they could do, with people they wish they could do it with, so I am guessing he really doesn't have something he is holding out for.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP. 

You've made some cool products. Granted, I still can't afford them, but I hope one day that I will.  They made my graphic design degree much easier to attain.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 6, 2011)

stream said:


> Oh, come on. You don't need to listen to these people. How different is that from the people who rave about their latest car/swimming pool/hairdresser?
> 
> If you get bothered by things like this, you must have an otherwise very very happy life indeed.



Oh I have no problem with people happy and talking about a product they have.  However where I get annoyed is when people won't even be willing to hear about other options even if the other options are superior in every way and cheaper to boot.

See, there's a difference between being a fan and being a fanboy.

Oh and I'll have you know I'm a very happy person 



BGtymin said:


> Alienware charged people hundreds of dollars extra for LED lights for YEARS and nobody said shit.



You're kidding right?  Alienware got no ends of shit from people for that very reason.  Just their supporters were sold on the brand.  Very much like the whole Apple situation.  That said, Alienware does make a decent product now but they're still over-priced, again just like Apple.



BGtymin said:


> And for the whole 'Apple never comes up with things' argument i hear from Enclave. No tech company EVER comes up with new shit. They take other peoples shit and try to make it better. They all copy. When the iphone and especially the ipad came out you saw a crazy scuffle to make a competing product. So much so with the ipad that some tablets (xoom) didn't even bother launching with all their features. It's the nature of the industry. It's reactionary. Apple isn't the best technology company by any means, nor is Apple the most important. They are potentially the most successful however, and that was the entire point of my post.



I'm not disagreeing with you but your attack on what I said is rather irrelevant.  It's besides the point.  You'll note, nobody is calling Samsung an innovator for the Galaxy S phones or the Galaxy Tablet, after all they didn't really innovate they just took what others did and made their own version.

See, that's my point.  Steve Jobs wasn't an innovator even though he's always called one.  He was a visionary and a marketing genius.  Call him what he was.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in peace Mr. Jobs.


----------



## αce (Oct 6, 2011)

I know, I'm terrible


----------



## Fran (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm guessing this is 10 pages of NF failing to be civil. Oh, internet, you.
Not going to be a shitstorm like the MJ thread, but a shitstorm nonetheless.

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. steve


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Oct 6, 2011)

Enclave said:


> See, that's my point.  Steve Jobs wasn't an innovator even though he's always called one.  He was a visionary and a marketing genius.  Call him what he was.



He was more of the latter, but he was also the prior. You can't outright call him a non-innovator because that's literally contradictory to his persona. You can't *not* be an innovator and still be a visionary and marketing genius. 


There is _practically_ no such thing as an 100% original product in our _current_ times (doesn't mean there will never be). People take inspiration from everywhere. 

If you've ever studied business you'd know that what makes the greats separate from the norm is their ability to see into and comprehend the current economical, and societal times of their decade. Steve Jobs did that while Lee Byung (Samsung) did not. <--- to the extent that steve did.

See the difference? You need to elaborate and oh I forgot......


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I know, I'm terrible


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The death of _Jobs_ seems to be a growing trend in America...


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 6, 2011)

afgpride said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The death of _Jobs_ seems to be a growing trend in America...


----------



## Sasuko (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP, Mr. Jobs. 

I own an Apple and I like it, thanks. I just can't ignore the poor environmental standards, labour, overpricing though...


----------



## Thunder (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of Apple, but R.I.P.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 6, 2011)

//HbS


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 6, 2011)

not the biggest fan of apple, but i do have an ipod. either way jobs was a great man and really made apple into what it is today. 

rip


----------



## D4nc3Style (Oct 6, 2011)

Without him, Pixar wouldn't be what it is today.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 6, 2011)

GuidoMista said:


> I'm assuming you use Linux 1mmortal 1tachi?



I used linux when it was _still_ cool.  

ie -- when people like you couldn't figure out how to install it.



Hunted by sister said:


> Alienware isn't that crapp anymore. Plus, I've heard from reliable sources that they have an excellent customer service, they take care of broken PCs quickly.
> 
> //HbS



If you know von neumann based, ia-32 x86 architecture well enough to have a fundamental comprehension of how it functions, and where the performance bottlenecks are.

You'll know why alienware could never make a legitimate claim for being a real performance machine.  



hyakku said:


> The iphone is not At&T exclusive, nor is America the only mobile market in the world. Their PCs are doing well for a host of reasons, which one factor, particularly a hardware spec that users are inclined to ignore is not going to solely account for. Enough people HAVE realized it, because the only people that know the difference between SCSI and SATA tech knew this from the get go. What type of stupid logic is this. And how does any of that reflect on Steve jobs or Apple regardless? Please just stop.



.



hyakku said:


> Good god are you fucking serious? If you can't see the difference between Apple and Alienware and describe it as an excellent comparison, you truly are talking completely out of your ass.



Both apple and alienware are over-rated, over-priced, machines with a lot of aesthetically pleasing silicon implants plastic packaging** and little bang for your buck.



hyakku said:


> Ok, so I guess people don't even try to legitimately argue on the internet any more, even the half intelligent ones. Reading this I realize how much of a dickbag I must have sounded like in real life when I used to go on my anti-apple rights, thank God I hopped on the objectivity train.



Uh.  Anti-apple rights?



hyakku said:


> Ok.... admonishing someone for something that has no evidence is absurd. The development model is a conscious choice, so I don't see how that's a fault as that's part of the advertised strength of Macs (whether you like it or not doesn't really fucking matter when discussing objective quality). Child labor, another legitimate gripe.







hyakku said:


> Let's forget CGI tech, let's forget contributions to media storage, let's forget advanced typology, let's forget contributions to the workstation model, let's forget...oh shut the fuck up man. Just STFU. The fact that you primarily focused on the past 6 years of the company demonstrated your limited knowledge on the subject. You can either g wiki and educate yourself, or keep making yourself look like a fucking retard, but I'm not letting this one go.



K.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 6, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I used linux when it was _still_
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have zero idea why you just quoted this. Is it to suggest they illegally reneged on the contract? If not, are you really that ignorant in regards to the current mobile market that you don't know the iphone is not only already available for Verizon and has been for nearly a year, but is also coming out on Sprint? Not to mention globally it's been on multiple carriers since its inception. 




> Both apple and alienware are over-rated, over-priced, machines with a lot of aesthetically pleasing silicon implants plastic packaging** and little bang for your buck.



Subjective, subjective, objective. I don't really know how something can definitively be over - rated, and while I don't purchase macs, just because they are out of your price range does not make them over-priced. If people are willing to pay for aesthetics, then they have derived the value from their item. I personally am not, and just because you aren't doesn't suddenly qualify something as over-priced. 

As for the little bang for your buck, this is again subjective. While you can spend less and squeeze more technical performance out of a PC, there is no way that you are going to tell me that all macs have "little bang", as there are many equipped with quad cores (and higher in the work station models) and GPUs that outclass the greater median of computer users. 

As I've told you before, I don't really care about your opinions, I argue to prove people wrong. Let's continue.




> Uh.  Anti-apple rights?



Don't really care about the first point. As for RIMs CEO, great. So he's said that. How does that strengthen your position at all? An appeal to authority is a fallacy friend, you really need to work on you debate skills before wasting time on the internet. Not to mention, you chose an abysmal authority to quote, considering that HIS development model is obviously outdated and detrimental to his company. I'm baffled at how you chose that to somehow support the point that closed development environments somehow hurt other OS makers instead of them outclassing and out-innovating Apple like Microsoft and Google have had to do. Its obviously possible, so this implication your trying to suggest is just ignorance.




> K.



Glad we settled that then.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> People are fucking hypocrites, it's disgusting. Every time someone dies, suddenly everyone loves that person, been a big fan for a long time, et cetera et cetera. Just look at Michael Jackson, half the world was calling him a disgusting p*d*p****, 15 minutes later everyone loves him and knows him for his music.
> 
> //HbS



Respecting the dead is a courtesy, even extending to enemies.  Nice to hear you aren't aware of common manners though.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 6, 2011)

1 I seen this on the news.
2 rest in peace.
3 what he has done wont be forgotten.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 6, 2011)

I never understood the fascination with the guy. Everyone acts like he was some super inventor, but all he did was take technology that already existed, and in better forms with more features, and slap apple logos on it..

But I respect him for being successful at it, anyway.

It sucks when anyone dies, condolences for his family.


----------



## Rawr Luffy (Oct 6, 2011)

He Should Have Surrendered To Bill Gates, Now Look Whats Happened To Him.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for inventing computers, Steve Jobs. 

You will live on forever.....inside our internets


----------



## Gain (Oct 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UF8uR6Z6KLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 6, 2011)

hyakku said:


> I have zero idea why you just quoted this. Is it to suggest they illegally reneged on the contract? If not, are you really that ignorant in regards to the current mobile market that you don't know the iphone is not only already available for Verizon and has been for nearly a year, but is also coming out on Sprint? Not to mention globally it's been on multiple carriers since its inception.



The 5 year agreement was to end in 2012.  The damage has been done over the past 2 years or so.  

The fallout from the pact is worse than the pact itself.



hyakku said:


> If people are willing to pay for aesthetics, then they have derived the value from their item. I personally am not, and just because you aren't doesn't suddenly qualify something as over-priced.
> 
> As for the little bang for your buck, this is again subjective. While you can spend less and squeeze more technical performance out of a PC, there is no way that you are going to tell me that all macs have "little bang", as there are many equipped with quad cores (and higher in the work station models) and GPUs that outclass the greater median of computer users.
> 
> As I've told you before, I don't really care about your opinions, I argue to prove people wrong. Let's continue.



Say you have a PC and a MAC with identical technical specs.

The MAC will generally be $200-$400 more expensive.

Do comparison shopping if you don't believe me.  :T

You're paying extra money for nothing but plastic.

What's subjective about that?



hyakku said:


> Don't really care about the first point. As for RIMs CEO, great. So he's said that. How does that strengthen your position at all? An appeal to authority is a fallacy friend, you really need to work on you debate skills before wasting time on the internet. Not to mention, you chose an abysmal authority to quote, considering that HIS development model is obviously outdated and detrimental to his company. I'm baffled at how you chose that to somehow support the point that closed development environments somehow hurt other OS makers instead of them outclassing and out-innovating Apple like Microsoft and Google have had to do. Its obviously possible, so this implication your trying to suggest is just ignorance.



RIMs CEO doesn't stand alone.

If you bothered to look you would find that pcworld and other tech savvy publications echo his sentiments on apple's closed development model and have done so over a period of years.  There's plenty of dickish and questionable practices apple has adopted recently.

I think apples "success" is short term.  Google and microsoft's will be more long term.  Once the gimmick and mystique of touch screens begin to fade and are no longer considered the flavor of the month -- I think apples on the decline if they don't have more magic bunnies to pull out of their ihat.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

He gave us Pixar

only monsters hate Pixar


----------



## Milo- (Oct 7, 2011)

Video games will never be the same.

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## stream (Oct 7, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Say you have a PC and a MAC with identical technical specs.
> 
> The MAC will generally be $200-$400 more expensive.
> 
> ...


What is subjective is to claim that people are buying a computer for the specs.

"Look at this pair of pants. There is a pair of pants with identical technical specs for half the price in the other store, so this pair is overpriced."


----------



## abcd (Oct 7, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> People are fucking hypocrites, it's disgusting. Every time someone dies, suddenly everyone loves that person, been a big fan for a long time, et cetera et cetera. Just look at Michael Jackson, half the world was calling him a disgusting p*d*p****, 15 minutes later everyone loves him and knows him for his music.
> 
> //HbS



I know of a lot of people who hate apple but most of them respected Steve Jobs ... He has made himself a role model for every businessman out there.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2011)

R.I.P Steve ...


----------



## Keile (Oct 7, 2011)

Alright, enough of this blind idolatry, Jobs wasn't God. He didn't create the personal computer; there were many people and companies that came before him. He worked at and marketed Apple projects. That's it. Guys like Bill Gates and Steve Wozniak did most of the actual hard work - Jobs just took all the credit.


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Oct 7, 2011)

Keile said:


> Alright, enough of this blind idolatry, Jobs wasn't God. He didn't create the personal computer; there were many people and companies that came before him. He worked at and marketed Apple projects. That's it. Guys like Bill Gates and Steve Wozniak did most of the actual hard work - Jobs just took all the credit.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 7, 2011)

Dayum New Guy is cool. + Rep


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 7, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> If you know von neumann based, ia-32 x86 architecture well enough to have a fundamental comprehension of how it functions, and where the performance bottlenecks are.
> 
> You'll know why alienware could never make a legitimate claim for being a real performance machine.


I never gave enough fuck about Alienware to investigate them. I only repeat what I heard from TotalBiscuit. And unfortunetly I know about these things you mentioned  God, "Computer Systems Architecture" classes were a nightmare.


Mider T said:


> Respecting the dead is a courtesy, even extending to enemies.  Nice to hear you aren't aware of common manners though.


Oh boy. This is just people being retarded. Just because someone dies doesn't make this person better. "Respecting the dead is a courtesy" - no, it's a fucking excuse for being a hypocrite, being afraid of speaking your own mind.


abcd said:


> I know of a lot of people who hate apple but most of them respected Steve Jobs ... He has made himself a role model for every businessman out there.


He indeed was a great businessman, though his ways were... well, it was foul practice. He hurt the way industry works, and made shitload of money off it.

//HbS


----------



## KnockxKnock (Oct 7, 2011)

A sad day for programmed obsolescence.

R.I.P


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I'll just leave this here_ 




Good riddance


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 7, 2011)

I just wonder if the creators of Google could have the same intention if they die.

It's interesting to see how this guy become a star in the eyes of Apple users. I don't have a smartphone so for me, all these reactions are strange.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 7, 2011)

so wikileaks says steve jobs really died of hiv and they released his medical records

EDIT: Never mind i guess its fake


----------



## G (Oct 7, 2011)

Awwww man
He just introduced the iPad
And i didnt even know that he left Apple, got cancer and shit like that


oh well


----------



## Superstars (Oct 7, 2011)

You can't take it with you people.

May the Lord God have mercy on us all.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 7, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The 5 year agreement was to end in 2012.  The damage has been done over the past 2 years or so.
> 
> The fallout from the pact is worse than the pact itself.



What the fuck are you even talk about? The agreement was signed to ensure that a company in America would subsidize the phone price (1. Because Americans aren't accustomed to paying full price for phone which is related to 2., namely that even apple couldn't convince people to buy unsubsidized phones [they even attempted to despite having the contract with Apple and failed]. Their business department realized this), and Verizon turned them down. Sprint and T Mobile couldn't afford it. 

Are you seriously suggesting that Apple should either have eaten the entire cost themselves (as a hardware manufacturer, you make money selling hardware, just an fyi), or been different from EVERY OTHER PHONE MAKER in America and sell it unsubsidized, because those are the only alternatives? No one would be saying this if the iphone was only moderately succesful, yet because it garnered massive success, suddenly an industry standard tool (exclusivity contracts) are "evil" and create industry "fallout." 

You're literally just talking out of your ass.



> Say you have a PC and a MAC with identical technical specs.
> 
> The MAC will generally be $200-$400 more expensive.
> 
> ...



See Stream's post. You clearly lack a basic understanding of terms like value, utilitarinism and aesthetics. I don't have time for a philosophy lesson.




> RIMs CEO doesn't stand alone.
> 
> If you bothered to look you would find that pcworld and other tech savvy publications echo his sentiments on apple's closed development model and have done so over a period of years.  There's plenty of dickish and questionable practices apple has adopted recently.



Ok. You still haven't made a point. Companies can work with others, bemoaning a companies business strategy instead of encouraging competition is absurd, and before you all go on your whole, "Apple kills competition whine" citing Samsung as evidence, please again, go educate yourself. Not only are patent wars not something unique to this digital era (do your IP research on CRT monitors before you start typing your bullshit), but Apple generally refrains from targetting other hardware manufacturers. At best, one can say they attempt to stifle competition, which is unsavory behavior, but nothing that any other company doesn't do.

There'es plenty of dickish and questionable practices that google, microsoft, and a host of other countries have adopted recently. These are all subjective matters, and I don't argue this shit. Unless you have a point to make you are just offering your opinion to try to extricate yourself from your original assertions. Either admit your failure or stop telling me what you think about Apple, google, and microsoft, I don't really care.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 8, 2011)

10 YEARS AGO WE HAD:

-STEVE JOBS

-BOB HOPE

-and JOHNNY CASH

NOW WE HAVE:

-NO JOBS

-NO HOPE

- and NO CASH ..


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 8, 2011)

omg. o0
R.I.P.


----------



## abcd (Oct 8, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> *Spoiler*: _I'll just leave this here_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inventors are inventors and businessmen are businessmen .... No one is taking the credit away from the inventors... if u assume that to be the truth then u r wrong.


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 9, 2011)

What did the unemployed cancer cell say to the other? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lets get Jobs.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard his life HTML5'd before his eyes.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> *Spoiler*: _I'll just leave this here_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's BS. You need someone to provide a creative vision for your product.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> That's BS. You need someone to provide a creative vision for your product.


This is clearly not the case for Wozniak and Jobs.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not the called one guy in a working relationship an asshole .

Good job calling trying to call out the guy pointing out trolling .


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> I'm not the called one guy in a working relationship an asshole .


Fail much? Did ever imply you did?



> Good job calling trying to call out the guy pointing out trolling.


I wasn't trying call out anyone, fail much brah?



I was replying to your post.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, now I am embarrassed.

You not realizing that I responded to your sarcastic comment with a sarcastic comment just ruins everything.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Are you serious? That's the point!


Exactly. I wasn't. 

I was replying to your post, for the second time I mention this.


----------



## Sora (Oct 9, 2011)

wtf his death was so untimely  RIP man


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Exactly. I wasn't.
> 
> I was replying to your post, for the second time I mention this.



I know that ! Let me break this down for you.

>You responded with a sarcastic comment saying I pointed out the obvious.

>I responded to your comment with a sarcastic comment of my own:

"Good job calling trying to call out the guy pointing out trolling."

Obviously, I was saying that you DID NOT do this. That's what sarcasm is. You're attacking me instead of the person who criticized Job as an "asshole" for a working relationship. I'm not the person who didn't understand the obvious. I'm the one who asserted it because such criticism is silly. The "actual inventor" wasn't able to transform Apple into a successful company by just making devices themselves.


----------



## stream (Oct 9, 2011)

*eats popcorn while reading the messages between Exo and Pres*
I'm reminded of Laurel and Hardy


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2011)

>Respond to a troll.
>Make sarcastic comment in response to one aimed at you.
>Get accused of saying something else with "gotcha" posting.
>Now compared to laurel and hardy.
>Cafe .

Moral of the story: kill all trolls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Oct 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]RomPjp3ydek[/YOUTUBE]




Dey took our jobs


----------

